
How the One Laptop per Child Program Imploded - pslattery
https://onezero.medium.com/the-one-laptop-per-child-program-was-supposed-to-revolutionize-the-developing-world-then-it-3e4cf8fb8832
======
ksaj
I noticed the OLPC laptops at Canada Computers in Scarborough Ontario a couple
months ago. I'm guessing there are still warehouses with remaining stock
around, and I'm definitely surprised about that.

------
JohnClark1337
"Of the remaining [kids], they mostly used it to go on the internet. This was
not something that the machine was really designed for."

Even in the western world if you hand someone a computer that doesn't have
internet access they'll probably just turn it off and go do something else.

